# Slip Bobber Suggestions



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Does anyone use a particular brand/type/size? I'm trying to get a feel for whether or not I need weighted bobbers too.

What can I use as my own stop? Just tie on some fishing line, crimp something on, what do you guys use as "home" remedies I guess.

Would anyone recommend the slip bobber kits from cabelas, or am I better off buying 10 or so bobbers by themselves and just using my own stops, shot, and hooks?

Side note: I think river steelheading and a hummingbird smartcast are going to be good companions this fall for finding bottom structure the fish will be holding by/behind


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know that many people use slip bobbers. With the length of a noodle rod (>9'), you can usually cast pretty easily with a long leader below your float/bobber.

Joel


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the small ones from Kame's alot. I have no idea what the brand name is. I like the ones that have the bead melting into the top of the bobber. 
Don't have to mess with trying to get that teenie tiny bead onto the Fireline or dropping them and trying to find them in my red carpet bouncing around on the lake. 
I just use the regular pre-tied string bobber stops. Just get a large pack with several dozen in it and they will last for a long time.
I put a split shot on the snell above the knot.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I used slip bobbers a couple of times and i would not use them, yea its the cheap way to go but there alot of cork and that just adds extra weight against the leader when the steel are making a run for it... I use the clear float made by drennan called the Loafer, you can find them at gander mountain or rodmakers.theres a photo of one....dont mind the other crap in the photo.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

plus u can control them better and they drift better in faster water.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I used to use slip bobbers a lot but half the time there would be a tangle in the line and it would get caught. You woudln't even know it so it would be a wasted drift. Typically you're not going to be fishing more than 5 or so feet deep, so you would be ok with a conventional steelhead bobber. There is one spot you my hit this winter that would require you to fish about 8 to 10 feet deep, and there you would need a slip.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I know a few people who throw them. Personally I thought about it and it doesnt seem to have many advantages. I often throw eggs with up to a 13' leader that would be the only sceneriao I would use it. But thats what my 15' rod is for!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Didn't really know or remember if I had used slip bobbers in the past for steelies. I'll just go get some good stick floats and keep tying flies/jigs


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

ok i'm just confused. I thought slip bobbers were an essential key in spin fishing for steelies.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Slip bobbers are bobbers that have a center hole that alows the line to run through and stops at the depth you put the bobber stop at on your line, like the white and yellow thill bobbers you buy at walmart, the clear floats like the ones BlackBird and Drennon make like the one thats in the photo down below, you put your line through a small wide rubber band and feed your line through the hole at the end of the float and set it at the depth u want and put the band around the float, that stop the float from running up your line, u cound use bobber stops on those if need be, but my two cents, its not worth the headache and wont have that good drift, wont be able to keep your line off the water!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

As steelheadbob mentioned it would be next to impossible to mend the line. Also if you were to try and use them in the winter with cold temps they would freeze and the line would not be able to pass through the hole.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> As steelheadbob mentioned it would be next to impossible to mend the line. Also if you were to try and use them in the winter with cold temps they would freeze and the line would not be able to pass through the hole.


I forgot about the freeze part, that a pain in the butt having to put the bobber almost in your mouth to defrost the darn ice, let alone getting the ice off your line in the middle of Jan. is a art work in its self


----------



## MSmith2004 (Sep 12, 2006)

Interesting. I may have to pick a few of those up since 50% of my time was spent putting on a stop, then a bead, then the bobber. Getting a snap in the line and doing it again.


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

MSmith,
what i do is i use 6lb fireline for my main line than put my float on the main and put on a 14 swivel, than depending how deep the run, shoot or hole, i use 4-6lb flourocarbon leader....your leader will always snap and you never loose a float.. I found that fire line works best for me, like in middle of winter with ice chunks floating down and the steel running up, it handles the sharp ice better than using mono for your main line


----------

